# Yellowstone Area for Summer....Ideas Please



## NTHC (Dec 28, 2006)

This may be more for the travel area, but I am posting it here.

We have travelled all over the country, but my husband is insistant that our children see the Yellowstone area before our son goes away to college.  He will be 17 in 2007 so time is running short. I need to plan something now for summer.

I know that timeshares are maybe not the best way to go for this area.  Does anyone have suggestions?

We would prefer to fly from VA and then drive or possibly go by train to see the area. I am thinking 10 days for the trip.  

I know I can rely on you guys for for the best information and ideas so let me know what you think.

Thanks,
cindy


----------



## Steve (Dec 28, 2006)

It's very hard to get a summer exchange into the timeshares in the greater Yellowstone area.  Plus the area is huge...and it's hard to see it all from one location unless you are willing to spend a great deal of time in the car each day. So I would suggest a non-timeshare vacation.

Here are a few suggestions:

I would fly into Salt Lake City.  It's the closest major city to Yellowstone, and you should be able to find better deals on fares and also on rental cars than you would flying into the small airports that are closer to Yellowstone (Jackson Hole, Bozeman, or Idaho Falls).  It's about 300 miles from SLC to Yellowstone, depending on which route you take and what part of Yellowstone you measure from.  

I would suggest that you drive from Salt Lake City to Jackson Hole via Star Valley and the Snake River Canyon.  This is a very scenic trip.  Jackson Hole is an awesome western resort town in a spectacular setting.  In my opinion, the Tetons are the most beautiful mountains in America...and more striking than any in Yellowstone.  I would stay about 3 nights in Jackson Hole and enjoy the area...hiking, whitewater rafting, cycling, horseback riding, shopping, gallery hopping, fine dining, etc.  

From there, I would enter Yellowstone from the South Entrance.  I would stay at the Old Faithful Inn for a couple of nights.  This is the heart of the famed geyser country in Yellowstone.  After a couple of nights there, I would head over to "Lake" on the shore of Lake Yellowstone.  The historic Lake Hotel is the nicest place to stay in the park.  You could stay there for a night...or simply have lunch.  The road out through the East Entrance is very pretty and takes you to Cody, Wyoming which has the outstanding Buffalo Bill Museum as well as a nightly summer rodeo.  This would make a fun side trip, but it's not essential to a Yellowstone visit.

Heading north from Lake in the park, you reach the Canyon area with the Grand Canyon of the Yellowstone.  This is a gorgeous place to visit, but I don't suggest staying in this area as the lodge is one of the least appealing in the park.  From Canyon, you can head over to Norris and then up to Mammoth Hot Springs...or you can head north to Tower and then over to Mammoth.  The road to Tower is more striking...and is the most exciting road in the park.  They have chuck wagon dinners at the rustic Roosevelt Lodge in the northeast part of the park.  This is one of the wilder and more remote areas of Yellowstone.  The drive to Cooke City, MT is a fun side trip if you are staying in this area, but...like the side trip to Cody, WY...not essential.

Mammoth Hot Springs, however, should not be missed.  It's home to the spectacular Minerva Terrace as well as being the park headquarters and the most historic place in the park.  In the late 1800s, visitors used to take the train to Livingston, MT and then proceed south to Yellowstone entering through the North Entrance.  A couple of nights at Mammoth Hot Springs would be fun...although the hotel is not nearly as impressive as the Old Faithful Inn or the Lake Hotel.  A nice side trip from Mammoth takes you north to Livingston, then west on I-90 to Bozeman, and then south to West Yellowstone.  This is gorgeous country, and it's a very nice drive.  (The alternative would be to drive south through the park and then west to West Yellowstone.)

However you get there, West Yellowstone is not to be missed.  It's a fun little town set in a thick pine forest that I'm told resembles interior Alaska.  There's an IMAX theatre and grizzly bear discovery center as well as summer theatre and a lot of motels and souvenir shops.  This area is also close to the drive along the Firehole River inside the park which is extremely scenic.

From West Yellowstone, it's an easy drive south through Island Park, Idaho to pick up I-15 at Idaho Falls and return to Salt Lake City via the interstate.  Of course, you can also take the trip in the opposite direction...either way, it makes a great circuit.

Steve


----------



## chellej (Dec 28, 2006)

You can check out the NPS site here:

http://www.nps.gov/yell

To make reservations in the Park go here: 

http://www.travelyellowstone.com/

They fill up early so I would make reservations now if you want to go this summer. Over the years we have stayed in all of the loding in the park with the exception of the Lake Yellowstone hotel (but did stay at the cabins) and the Lake Lodge cabins.

I love to stay in the Old Faithful Inn in the old part.  It is very rustic and creaky and there are community baths but I love the character. We got adjoining rooms & the kids stayed in one, and us in the other.  Canyon is my favorite area of the park and the cabins are basic motel 6 but are clean comfortable and affordable.  Roosevelt lodge provided the best meal we had in the park and also is the starting point for the cowboy chuckwagon dinner which is a blast.  The cabins here have woodstoves and the baths again are communal (and outside). Grant village is also very nice.  

Another idea is to check out yellowstone association's programs 

http://www.yellowstoneassociation.org/
The institute has field seminars, lodging programs and back country programs - depending how adventurous you are.


I agree with Steve except I would go to Jackson via driggs and Teton Pass. Also consider spending a night in Jackson hole and another in Teton Park.

http://www.nps.gov/grte
http://www.nps.gov/grte/planyourvisit/lodging.htm

We've stayed at Jackson Lake Lodge and Flagg Ranch.  You can't go wrong with any of their lodging.  If you want recommendations for motels in Jackson, let me know & I will find contact for one or two.  The same for Island Park.


----------



## bobk (Dec 29, 2006)

You may want to try Island Park Resort in Island Park Idaho.. They are the closest timeshare to the park..and not far from West Yellowstone and the West Park Entrance.. Trading Places usually has a good inventory for Island Park.


----------



## PeelBoy (Dec 29, 2006)

I also am interested in Yellowstone Park as well.  I have access to both II and RCI.  How is the availability of timeshare resorts in the area?  I am more flexible, from May to October, as long as there is no snow.  I have enough already back home.  Which resort is a better pick?


----------



## EAM (Dec 29, 2006)

*Mount Washburn*

If anyone in your family enjoys fairly long uphill hikes, the Mount Washburn Trail should not be missed.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 29, 2006)

Steve has provided a good description.  I would also like to put another, IMHO, equally fine option for consideration.

Fly into Billings, then access Yellowstone via Hwy 212 - the Beartooth Highway.  With all due respect to Teton Canyon and Star Valley, the Beartooth Highway is spectacular; it's probably among the ten most scenic drives on the Lower 48 states.  The drive from Billings is shorter distance than SLC, but if you take the Beartooth, time will probably be longer.

If you can't stay in the park, another option would be to drive from Billings to Boseman on I-90, then take Highway 191 from Bozeman up the Gallatin River Canyon past Big Sky and on to West Yellowstone.  You can then stay in West Yellowstone and use that as a base to explore the Park for four or five days.  Then move on to the Grand Tetons for a few days.  When you're ready leave, return to Billings via the Beartooth, spend a night in either Red Lodge or Billings, and catch your flight home out of Billings.


----------



## PStreet1 (Dec 29, 2006)

We enjoyed staying in the cabins at Mammoth--I wouldn't go for cabins for an extended period of time, but for one night they were fine:  clean, sink in the cabin, toilets and showers a few steps away.  We moved around to avoid backtracking.  We entered from the west, Cody, went south to the lake, did a ranger walk, and then started north to Mammoth.  We did a ranger talk and hike at the mud volcano, proceeded on toward the Grand Canyon of the Yellowstone, and then on to Mammoth.  We had time to stop for wildlife photos, and reached Mammoth in time to eat in the cafeteria there.  The next morning we set off for Norris and Old Faithful.  Did walks at major sites and ranger talk and hike at Norris.  Got to Old Faithful for the last ranger talk of the day.  The next day we went back to the lake.

Two and a half days was fine; three might have been better, but I don't think I would want to spend a week there unless I planned on extensive hiking.


----------



## stmartinfan (Dec 29, 2006)

Lots of good info posted already.  We did a two week driving trip from Minnesota, spending several days in Black Hills area of South Dakota to visit Mt. Rushmore and other attractions there, then drove across to Cody, Wyoming and from there into Yellowstone.  We drove through the park along the east side, visiting sites while heading to the south to Jackson, to see the Tetons, then back up along the west side to stay in a hotel in West Yellowstone.  We did several days of additional sightseeing in the park, and then drove north along the Needles Highway to Billings and home via a northern route.

We agree that the Tetons were also worth the drive, liked Jackson a lot, thought it worked well to stay in West Yellowstone and do day trips, and found the Needles Highway amazing (even though we hit fog for part of the way).  Our hotel in West Yellowstone was just a chain but it was comfortable and reasonably priced, and we did the IMax Yellowstone movie.  We saw all of the main sights in Yellowstone but didn't do any serious hiking, except the walks through the geyser fields, etc.


----------



## NTHC (Dec 30, 2006)

You guys are incredible....as always!
Thanks so much for the information.  The kids are busy checking things out on the internet so we can finalize our plans.

Cindy


----------



## BocaBum99 (Dec 30, 2006)

WorldMark is building a resort near Yellowstone for completion in 2008 sometime.  Anyone have any idea of how good the location is?

We are considering a 4 week summer vacation in 2008 that includes:  Estes Park, Yellowstone and Banff Canada.


----------



## Steve (Dec 30, 2006)

BocaBum99 said:


> WorldMark is building a resort near Yellowstone for completion in 2008 sometime.  Anyone have any idea of how good the location is?
> 
> We are considering a 4 week summer vacation in 2008 that includes:  Estes Park, Yellowstone and Banff Canada.



The new WorldMark is being built in West Yellowstone.  It's immediately adjacent to the western boundary of the park.  It is as close as you can get to staying in the park without actually staying inside the park boundaries.  

West Yellowstone is a great base for exploring, but if you try to see it all from just that location, you will do a LOT of driving on very slow, winding roads.  At a bare minimum, you would do well to consider staying a few days in Jackson Hole or inside Grand Teton National Park in addition to your time in West Yellowstone.  The absolute best way to see the area, as stated in above posts, is to stay several different places.

However you do it, Estes Park, Yellowstone, and Banff would make for an awesome mountain vacation!

Steve


----------



## BocaBum99 (Dec 30, 2006)

Steve,

That's great information.  We'll have to do something like that.  I didn't realize how big the Park was.

On a slightly different topic, we are trying to decide between Wolf Creek and Bear Lake for part of that trip as well.  We have been to Wolf Creek and we loved it.  Do you have the pros and cons of both areas?

Thanks.


----------



## Steve (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Boca,

I'm glad you'll be visiting Utah on your trip.  I read how much you enjoyed your short stay at Wolf Creek during your cross country trip last summer.  It was fun reading about your trip.  I love road trips.

As for your question, I personally would choose Wolf Creek...or Midway...over Bear Lake.  I think that both of those areas are prettier than Bear Lake.  The mountains are higher and the surrounding communities are nicer and more interesting.

However, Bear Lake is on the way to/from Jackson Hole...and the lake itself is stunning.  The water is a bright aquamarine blue...it almost reminds me of the color of the Atlantic in the Florida Keys.  It is quite unexpected as it is the only lake in Utah that is that color.  So, the lake is very nice, but the surrounding mountains are somewhat barren and drab.  A lot of native Utahns really enjoy Bear Lake...and you may as well...but I tend to prefer Wolf Creek and especially Midway (of the WorldMark locations in northern Utah).

Steve


----------



## JACKC (Jan 6, 2007)

*fishing/rafting*

Cindy,

I see the Yellowstone area (and everywhere else in the world for that matter) through the eyes of a flyfisherman.

If your son or other family members are into great flyfishing, don't overlook booking a guide out of West Yellowstone to fish the Madison. Also guided fishing on Henry's fork in Island Park (ID). To name a few possibilities. 

No doubt you can find whitewater rafting somewhere along your route as well if you do a search. For a gentle float trip for kids and the faint-hearted, spend a few hours on the Big Springs to Mack's Inn float in Island Park.

Jack


----------



## pointhound (Jan 7, 2007)

*Lake Condominiums at Big Sky, Montana*



PeelBoy said:


> I also am interested in Yellowstone Park as well.  I have access to both II and RCI.  How is the availability of timeshare resorts in the area?  I am more flexible, from May to October, as long as there is no snow.  I have enough already back home.  Which resort is a better pick?



Big Sky is about 45 min. to an hour to West Yellowstone, which is right outside the west side of the park.   You can fly into Bozeman, drive an hour into Big Sky to stay there, and drive into the park for day trips.  The Big Sky area is a great place to stay - scenic, horseback riding etc.   Lake Condominiums is one of the nicest timeshares around Yellowstone.   I might go further, but have not visited them all.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 7, 2007)

Yellowstone Village is actually closer to the park than Island Park Village.  It is more 'rustic' and has less so-called resort features than IPV, but we found it comfortable and enjoyed it due to it's quiet, close access to the park and Hebgen Lake for fishing.


----------



## NTHC (Jan 8, 2007)

Jack,
We are not big into fishing, but not opposed to giving it a shot.  Are there areas to rent boats as well?  Or is it more the rafting type of area?

Thanks,
Cindy


----------



## Giselherr (Jan 9, 2007)

*How about time of year ideas?*

Can someone familiar with the area suggest when the best times to avoid crowds, but also massive snowfalls would be?


----------



## Steve (Jan 9, 2007)

Giselherr said:


> Can someone familiar with the area suggest when the best times to avoid crowds, but also massive snowfalls would be?



September is an awesome time to visit Yellowstone.  The crowds are much smaller than in July and August.  Nights will be cold, but the days are usually warm.  I've been snowed on in Yellowstone in September, but it was a minor storm and very beautiful.  Lots of fall leaves in Grand Teton National Park in September and surrounding areas.  (Yellowstone has mostly pines...so there aren't as many leaves as elsewhere.)  By the middle of the month, park attractions and lodgings start to close.  So early September is better than later if you want everything to be open.  

Late May and June are also decent times to visit and less crowded than July and August, but the weather is usually better in September.

Steve


----------



## NTHC (Feb 14, 2007)

I have a portion of the trip put together....I had to book the middle portion first just based on availability for the summer at some of the places we wanted to stay. We have one night in Salt Lake City and then 3 days before we ck in to the Old Faithful Inn....two nights there, one night at the Lake Hotel and then two nights in Mammoth Hot Springs.

Where should we stay in Jackson Hole? And also.....what am I missing as possible locations.  We have not taken a trip with the kids with so many stops and I am wondering if we will get tired of this after a few days.  At this point we also have 3 days at the end of the trip before returning to Salt Lake City as well.

Any other suggestions would be awesome.
Cindy


----------



## xzhan02 (Feb 15, 2007)

Buckrail lodge is a budget hotel that gets good reviews of Tripadvisor, 

http://www.jackson-hole-lodging.net/.  It was all booked up last year when I tried to stay there.

Also don't miss the Tetons.  Lodging can be hard to find there too.  I would fill your 3 days between Salt Lake and Old faithful with Jackson Hole and Teton.


----------



## gmarine (Feb 15, 2007)

I agree that Canyon lodge is not as nice as the other in park lodges but it is very close to some great hikes. It is close to the Mt Washburn trail as well as Seven Mile Hole. 

Mt Washburn is a great hike up to the the observatory on top of the mountain with views that extend 50 miles and more on a clear day. It is about 6 miles roundtrip.

Seven Mile Hole is a great day hike to the bottom of the Grand Canyon of the Yellowstone. It is pretty strenuous heading downhill at the start and uphill on the way back totaling about 11 miles roundtrip.

There are also plenty of other shorter hikes around this area. 

Keep in mind the park is enormous and it may take you a couple hours plus to go from one lodge to the other during the summer. Yellowstone has pretty constant road construction and in the summer this adds up to a lot of traffic. And dont forget the occasional buffalo jam.

If you are going to do any of the longer hikes make sure you have hiking boots that are broken in and fit properly. I spent 9 days staying in Yellowstone lodges and hiking in every area. Any questions let me know.

You could also consider staying in Park City if you need to stay a day before or after the park.


----------



## jillandboy (May 4, 2007)

*Just one night...*

The way things are shaping up, we have ONE night, coming north from Park City/Salt Lake, UT area.  We'll probably want to stay to the south of the park and work our way north the following day (or do we? We have so little time!).  All the park hotels are booked solid.   

I've been checking priceline and hotwire and all the other sites and my head is spinning. 

SO>>>> Is Jackson Hole the only place to stay-- and work up from there, or is Targhee just as nice and how about Driggs, Id or Island Park, Id?

We're leaving Park City in the am on July 5th, we have to fly out of Omaha on July 8th, mid-day.  We wanted to drive through the Tetons and Yellowstone, stay the 5th in that area, stay the 6th in Rapid City, and then stay in Omaha the night before our flight back.  At this point we can't change Omaha (family reunion) or Park City, Utah.  

Any advice? (other than stay home- I already realize we're not totally sane!)


----------



## calgal (May 4, 2007)

*Reservations are open for summer 2008*

I just made my reservations today for summer 2008. The plan:2-3 nights in Jackson, 1 night at Old Faithful Lodge, 2 nights in Roosevelt Cabin, 1-2 nights at the Lake Hotel, 1-2 nights in West Yellowstone. Not clear if we will fly  from Bay area to Salt Lake City, or if we will drive from home (14 1/2 hours per mapquest). Any suggestions? I can still modify the details.

Remember to make dinner ressies, too. The Lake Hotel was already limited in terms of dinner times available.


----------



## ava (May 4, 2007)

We went to Yellowstone and the Tetons in 1993. We didn't do a timeshare we stayed at the Old Faithful Inn. It was wonderful. I stayed up all night to watch Old Faithful. Then we stayed a couple of nights in Jackson Hole. We flew into Salt Lake City and drove from there. The drive is spectacular. I often think of that entire week in that area.


----------



## Jim Bryan (May 5, 2007)

The place for me would be Cody, without a doubt. Nicest small town you'd want to see. Stay at the Heritage Inn or Green Gables Inn. Owned by Kit Cody and his daughter Kelly (The Heritage) Fly to Salt Lake, SL to Cody.


----------



## Amy (May 24, 2007)

We're spending a week in Jackson Hole next June via exchange.  We previously decided we ought to just visit Jackson/Grand Teton area for this trip since we'll have a 4 year old and 1 year old.  But DH is now interested in adding a visit to Yellowstone to the trip.  Given what I've read, I know I do not want to stay outside the partk and go on day trips inside Yellowstone with two little ones; I'd want to stay inside the park.  But we would only want to move once, so I am looking for recommendations for just one location inside the park that would suit our needs.  I actually don't care if I skip viewing the geysers, even though that is super famous; just the thought of having to keep an eye on two little kids around geysers gives me a headache.  What we really want is to see wildlife, ideally we can stay somewhere where wildlife like Bison/Elks is abundant during June.  And it would be great if that area had loding that offered suite accommodation.  I'd appreciate the guidance of Yellowstone experts in selecting an area that fits our needs.  I'd also like to know whether you would recommend doing the Yellowstone stay first followed by Jackson Hole or the reverse.  I understand reservations are accepted a year in advance so I'd like to try and figure this out in the upcoming weeks.  

In case this info makes a differenece, currently we're planning on flying into Jackson Hole.   I considered the Salt Lake City recommendation but that extra drive with two small kids on top of the flights -- no non-stop to SLC from our home airport -- make that unappealing.

TIA!


----------

